# Is it comming in North american?



## Audiboy871 (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey, do you guys know if the A3 will be comming in North America? I heard that. Do you have any specs?
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (Audiboy871)*

Yes it will be coming. But only in the lackluster 4 door model http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Audiboy871 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (aliengti)*

Do you know when exactly??


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (Audiboy871)*

ttt any timefram of when this will be happening???


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes it will be coming. But only in the lackluster 4 door model http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Are you sure? The item in new AUTOMOBILE (I think) indicates that NA will be getting the Avant first, then the 2 door.
Of course the Avant one is the best of the lot. Check out the rendering they show with the article.
Why would you prefer any version over the Avant or even the 4 dr sedan? The 2 dr is the lamest of the group IMO.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (NC-GTI)*

its not the avant, they are calling it the sportsbreak i believe
anyone know when it is coming???


----------



## rustboy (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (fitch)*

I attended the Minneapolis auto show and an Audi rep told me it would be a 2004 model, so I would guess November or December this year. And by the way, the 4-door would be what I'd want.


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (rustboy)*

http://www.audiworld.com/news/03/a32/


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (rustboy)*

i want the 4 door as well... a more upscale Protege 5 with more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (NC-GTI)*

what enignes will be ava. here and what angine will the s3 have


----------



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (Audiboy871)*

I read this week that the two door model was going to be introduced in 2004. Then a _Steppenwolf-like_ design will be *the* four-door model. makes sense, but my magazine source and my quoting it can't be seen as definative.. 
Anyone know for sure? 



[Modified by ElectronFlux, 12:05 AM 4-10-2003]


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it comming in North american? (ElectronFlux)*

Please let it come and let it come with a fury, a 4 door version though? I cant even picture it. Must look whack. But the 337 will be traded in for the A3/S3 whichever we get.


----------

